# Schmale MTB Schuhe in Größe 27cm?



## theduke1mtb (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, bin zwar keine Lady, aber wir suchen verzweifelt für meine Lady MTB Schuhe, normale Größe 42-43, ein Herren Mavic in 42 2/3 bzw. 8,5 hat eine Sohlenlänge von 27cm, die länge ist perfekt, aber leider zu weit!
Northwave geht leider nur bis 43 das sind leider nur 26,5cm!
Fast alle Damenschuhe gehen nur bis max 43.

Wer hat die gleichen Probleme und einen guten Tipp 

Vielen Dank im voraus
Gruß
Holger


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2009)

Versuchs mal bei den Specialized Schuhen. Die Lady-Modelle von denen sind generell ziemlich schmal geschnitten, und wenns von der Länge nicht passt gehen vielleicht auch die Herrenmodelle. Die sind glaub ich auch eher etwas schmäler als andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (16. Dezember 2009)

sidi
Die sind für mich zu schmal.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Dezember 2009)

Sidi hat unterschiedliche Breiten!


----------



## TiffyI (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Sidi wäre denke ich wirklich super. Ich habe auch extrem schmale Füße und in Sidi Schuhen Gr. 42 fühle ich mich als Frau auch noch pudelwohl;-)

Nur beachten, die Schuhe fallen klein aus; von dem her immer ne Schuhgröße mehr bestellen.

Grüße,
...die Trailgämse


----------



## rr-igel (16. Dezember 2009)

Sidi könnte gehen, hab ich derzeit auch. Adidas ist auch einigermassen schmal, damit hatte ich allerdings 3mal Qualitätsprobleme. Shimano hat leider inzwischen den Leisten geändert, die alten Modelle waren auch schmall. Ansonsten bin ich auch noch auf der Suche nach was schmalerem als Sidi in 42. 
Specialized hab ich noch nicht probiert, hab erst kürzlich hier einen Laden gefunden der die führt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Dezember 2009)

Specialized ist Klasse, aber eher normal geschnitten.


----------



## mangolassi (16. Dezember 2009)

Sidi hat auch Lady-Schuhe die noch schmaler geschnitten sind. Mir passen die normalen und meine Füsse sind vorne breit und hinten schmal, die Ratschen kann man auch sehr gut anpassen.


----------

